# Tommy Armour 855s irons



## BOXCAR

Does anyone out there by chance play with this irons? Reason I ask is I just won a new set on ebay. I've always liked the way they look. Any feed back would be great.

Thanks, boxcar


----------



## old zeke

They were my first decent clubs,and I still use them on the driving range. They play a lot like my pings as far as distance and ball flight. Easy to hit the ball high with these clubs. Good luck with the new clubs, I hope you like them.


----------



## 373

I'll check the model irons one of my friends uses and ask his opinion. His Armours are a bit of a cavity back with a muscle in the cavity. Does that sound like the 855's?


----------



## BOXCAR

yep, sounds like them. they also made 845's. I received my 855s Silver Scot's today, WOW what nice looking clubs. I will half to compare them to my Ping G2's.


----------



## 373

We want PICTURES!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## BOXCAR

here's my 5 iron...


----------



## TGOH

My first real set of clubs was the 845 fs Model. I can't speak for you clubs, but as clubs in general, Tommy Armours are real solid.


----------



## 373

OK - That's not what David uses. That looks like the 845's a different friend used when they first came out in the early 90's. What's the difference between the 845 and the 855? Good looking iron none the less!


----------



## BrianMcG

The 855s are a little big bigger than the 845s. Other than that they look identical. I played with 845s in College. We had a deal with TA to get sets for $100.


----------



## Up North

Yeah, the 855s were the oversized version of the 845s, of which I just put on mothballs today. I just picked up a set of Taylormade RAC LT 2's this morning. Always liked my 845's but I when I hit my nephews RAC's earlier this spring...I had to find me a set. Anyway, the 855s are still made I believe but only in the Silverback, good clubs.

Buck


----------

